# Off-Topic Discussion > Chat >  >  Proposition for Senseless Chatroom

## naturespirit

I was wondering for if somewhere to say random stuff, that won't destroy conversation in the other chatrooms, and making them quit.  :tongue2: 
Kind off like a chat Senseless Banter.  ::D:

----------


## spellbee2

There already is, it's called #DV. You should see it as one of the default channels when you join. 

#DV is for discussion of mature, 18+ topics, language lessons, and yes, the occasional senseless post. It's not as strictly moderated as #DVLounge, so you talk about almost anything (within chat and forum rules, of course).

----------


## Lang

> I was wondering for if somewhere to say random stuff, that won't destroy conversation in the other chatrooms, and making them quit. 
> Kind off like a chat Senseless Banter.



I know that members on the chat can be silly with their senseless posts and such. However, please keep in mind that if you excessive chatspeak or push things on members, it makes it hard for the other members to post anything or even want to be on there. You know what I mean? (imo)

----------


## gab

There is also a difference between senseless chatting and spamming the channel. 

If someone wants to talk to someone, they should leave some room for a reply. 

There should also be a pause to see if someone perhaps said something but it was missed because of the speed and quantity of incoming lines. This pause should also be used to not only find replies but read then carefully to avoid misunderstandings.

Venting is ok. Venting against DV, while on DV's property needs to be done in Talk to Staff.

And as spellbee said, forum rules still apply. Personal attacks and name calling will earn the perpetrator a "visit" from staff.

Ok, one last thing. Chats are living, breathing things. Sometimes there is bunch of people talking. Sometimes there is bunch of people lurking, waiting for someone to start interesting convo. And sometimes they are just waiting for someone to say something, anything. And sometimes we all sleep and are at school or work or just doing something else. Doesn't mean nothing sinister, only the above.

----------


## naturespirit

Sorry, I think I should slow down.  :smiley:

----------

